# مقتل ثلاث كهنة في طهطا بسوهاج



## Twin (28 أغسطس 2012)

*مصرع ثلاثة قساوسة فى حادث تصادم سيارتين بطهطا بسوهاج

وكالة انباء ONA

...*
*استقبلت مستشفي طهطا المركزي كلا من القس سوريال بولس سلامة سن 45 عام راعي كنيسة ماري جرجس والقس فلوبس هابين تادروس سن 55 راعي كنيسة عبادة الكائنة بنجع عبادة والقس ميخائيل جاورجي ناشد سن 50 عام راعي كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بنجع عبادة ومقيم بناحية كوم بدرجثث هامدة وبالانتقال والفحص تبين انه اثناء قيادة القس سوريال بولس سلامة السيارة رقم 8269 ج ب علي الطريق الزراعي السريع الغربي بناحية الصفيحة اختلت عجلة القيادة بيده واصطدم بالسيارة رقم 1371 نقل سوهاج قيادة المدعو احمد السيد هاشم سن 35 سائق مما نتج عن الحادث مصرع الثلاثة المذكورين سابقا وتحرر محضر رقم 6464 جنح مركز طهطا لسنة 2012 وجاري العرض علي النيابة للتصرف وتولي التحقيق في ملابسات الحادث .*


----------



## Twin (28 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمهم*
*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداً*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

الرب يرحمهم  و ينيح نفوسهم- و يعزى احبابهم و اسرهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أغسطس 2012)

*يا إلهى ....... ربنا ينيح نفوسهم ويعزى ذويهم*


----------



## grges monir (28 أغسطس 2012)

حادث صعب ومأساوى
ربنا يرحم


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أغسطس 2012)

*على الفيس بوك:

انا من نفس القريه التى منها الاباء الكهنه و على الاكثر بعد 2 كيلو من موقع الحادث 
وعندنا فى الصعيد السيارات معروفه وخاصه الملاكى لانها قليله جدا ومعروفه
 للجميع ولو على بعد كل عربيه معروفه بتاعت مين ودى حاجه اى واحد من قرى الصعيد يعلمها جيدا ومره اخرى اقول ان السيارات الملاكى فى اى قريه مثلا
 لا يتعدو عدد اصابع اليد الواحده
 عاوز اقول ان سائق السياره النقل ( القلاب ) كان يعلم جيدا ان السياره القادمه من صاحبها ومن سائقها ومن بداخلها خاصه انه من بلد قريبه جدا وشغال بشكل دائم على هذا الطريق وتقابله دائما وكمان ليس له طريق غير هذا ذهابا وايابا للجبل لانه بيحمل رمل او ذلط وبالنسبه لارتفاع سيارته يرى جيدا من داخل السياره
 واكيد لما رأهم ثلاثه كهنه قال نخلص منهم الكفره دول وفى الاخر قتل خطأ وبراءه 
وخاصه بعد الثقافه اللى انتشرت فى الفتره الاخيره فى مجتمعنا للاسف 
لذلك ولاسباب كثيره اخرى اقول ان ما حدث ليس حادثه قضاء وقدر بل جريمه قتل مكتمله الاركان وخاصه عندما يكون الشارع عرضه 17 متر ويتركه ويذهب كى ينال من السياره من اليمين الى اقصى اليسار ((((( لكى الله يا مصر ويا اقباط مصر )))))

https://www.facebook.com/armanios.ewieda

*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (28 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا ينيح نفوسهم فى أحضان القديسين
أذكرونا أمام عرش النعمة
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

*يا ساتر يا رب

أكيد  فيه سبق إصرار 

و الله أعلم

حد يحط البيض كله فى سبت واحد

يادى الحوسة *


----------



## happy angel (29 أغسطس 2012)

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداً
ربنا ينيح نفوسهم *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أغسطس 2012)

وجود شبهه  جنائية      أمر لا ينكره  الا  [      واحد على نياته  ] ... مبروك عليهم إكليل الشهادة ألف مبروك   ..وأنا شخصياً    أؤكد لكم    إنى    شخصياً من يومين تعرضت لمطاردة وتزنيق بسيارة اثناء   سواقتى لسيارتى الملاكى على الطريق الدائرى  حيث  أنى أتبارك وأتشرف بتعليق سبحة  ضخمة تحمل  صليبا خشبياً  فى المرآه  الامامية الوسطى ..وكدت أُصاب فى أفضل تقدير..:
>لكن لانى لست مستعداً  للقاء إلهى .....:" ومن فرط مراحمه اراد أن يعطينى فرصة أخرى  للتوبة". 
=====================================================
*نصلي كلنا  :
=======  
ياربنا يسوع المسيح ملك أرواحنا وحبيب نفوسنا الغالى إعطينا ان نكون منتبهين مستعدين ساهرين  جاهزين لتلك اللحظة السعيدة ..ونصلي لك من أجل هذه الوحوش ألادمية المسخوطة   أن تغيير  وجدانهم لاننا لانريد ان نتنعم بملكوتك على حساب عبوديتهم لالههم إبليس   نفسنا نطلب  توبتهم وخلاصهم ونجاتهم من النار..يارب  ..أمين :::​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2012)

*صورة للكهنة الثلاث يعد نياحتهم*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2012)

لا اعتقد انها حادثة مقصودة لاني ما الضامن ان لا يقلب هوا شخصيا اثناء مروره فوق السيارة ؟؟؟

لا اظن ان الحقد يصل الي هذه الدرجة 

وفي كل الحالات مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا ربنا ينيح نفوسهم مع الاباء القديسين


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*صرح السيد "وجدى جاورجى" شقيق القس "ميخائيل جاورجى"، الذى لقى مصرعة فى حادث مرورى يوم الثلاثاء الماضى، ان النيابة افرجت صباح اليوم عن المتهم "احمد درويش"-سائق سيارة نقل ثقيل تحمل رقم 13711 نقل سوهاج "تريللا"- بقتل ثلاثة قساوسة هم. ، بدون كفالة وبضمان محل اقامته.

وأرجع "وجدى"، ان المقصود بالقتل كان القمص "سوريال بولا" (45 سنة، كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بنجع حامد)، بسبب بعض المشاكل مع جيرانه المسلمين فى قرية "كوم بدر" بطهطا. وان الكهنة الاخرين كانو معه متجهين لزيارة احد القساوسة.

وأوضح ان القمص "سوريال" يسير بسيارته على اليمين والطريق اتجاه واحد، وقابلته السيارة "التريلا" تسير بسرعة شديدة وحاول تفادى ذلك بان ترك الاسفلت ودخل فى الرمال حتى يترك مساحة للسيارة الاخرى لتسير الا انها صدمته.

وأشار "وجدى"، الى ان الاتجاه كان اعتبار ان الحادث اهمال غير متعمد او قضاء وقدر حتى فوجئنا اليوم بالافراج عنه مرجعا ذلك الى ان صاحب التريلا من المعروفين فى المحافظة ولديه علاقات كثيرة. كما لفت الانتبار الى انه اثناء توجه بعض اقارب المتوفيين للشهر العقارى لعمل توكيل لاحد المحامين فوجئوا بوجود عدد من اتباع المتهم ونشبت مشادة كلامية بينهم اثناء زعمهم بان بينما سائق السيارة الملاكى الخاصة لا يجيد القيادة وان سائق النقل الثقيل معه رخصة درجة اولى.*


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> * اثناء زعمهم بان بينما سائق السيارة الملاكى الخاصة لا يجيد القيادة *
> *وان سائق النقل الثقيل معه رخصة درجة اولى.*


 
*ربنا موجود *

* ويسمع ويرى ... ويُجازي *

.


----------

